# Floramax and PH



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

So I waited a week to test the parameters after replacing my sand substrate to floramax (the black kind), mostly just to be sure my cycle was still in place. It was, but what I didn't expect, was to see a big jump in my PH. It had been 7.6 before, and is now 8.0, possibly 8.1.

After a search about it, I did find a result that yes, it does raise PH. This person had the black also. But it didn't really say if it stays stable, or if it drops back down over time. I'm also worried about it getting too high, since the example I found went from 6.8 before to 7.6 after. Their KH also went up, and mine was already at the top of the chart back when I had a test for it. If mine goes up the .8 this other person's did, I'd end up around 8.4 which I am not very comfortable with, although I'd probably keep it there if things seemed ok.

I'm also concerned since this is my sorority tank, although my girls seem perfectly happy.

I know a lot of people here use the floramax, so thought I'd see if anyone else has some experience with these issues. I do have two pieces of wood in there, that had pretty heavily stained the old water, but it hasn't done much yet to the new setup.


----------



## ForAnAngel (Apr 5, 2014)

I returned my Floramax after hearing in plenty of other forums that it spikes PH. "I love how the bag says, will not increase ph." Hope your girls thrive! May want to do a tank switcharoo.


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Ugh.. I am SO not going to change the substrate yet again, lol. Way too much stuff in there. If it turns into a problem, I'll do my best to lower things.

I should also add that my water is 7.4 from the tap and 7.6 in my other tanks. So it has stayed pretty consistant across the board with or without tannins. The other tanks have no tannins, but read the same as the sorority before, so the wood didn't affect the PH. Might of affected the KH, but I haven't had the test for that in a long time.


----------

